# Ocqueoc



## huntfisheat (Jul 30, 2007)

Any action on the Ocqueoc yet? How is the fishing on the Ocqueoc River. I'm not new to the area but new to fishing the area.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

probally a little early yet, but wish i could get away and try. if you can go up and try let us know how you do. the harbor in rogers city could also be good if its not iced up.


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

high, muddy and still very cold a few winter fish have been taken in last couple weeks.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Fished close by today...water was 36 and a bit high and stained (not blown out)...about 18" of visibility. It'll be low and clear by next week, if we don't get rain. Expect water temps to dip a little too....our highs are gonna be in the mid to upper 30's by Sunday or Monday....with rain or snow possible.

No fish today and zero seen....


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the reports, keep 'em coming! I am usually up that way for the trout opener and sometimes swing by the OC to fish steelhead. I almost always get to see a few (usually in full color) jump the dam and there's always a whole bunch of suckers in there all stacked up which make things a little more fun.


----------

